# Here's One That Needs Work



## Billh50 (Mar 11, 2016)

For $85 it may be worth it to someone near CT.

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/5468406642.html


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Mar 11, 2016)

I wish I was closer.


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 12, 2016)

here's a pic for those were it doesn't show.


----------



## TommyD (Mar 12, 2016)

I saw that the other dsy, I just can't justify the floorspace for the limited use it would get. Besides, I have use on the one at skool.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 12, 2016)

man that's cool 
for $85 i'd consider dragging it to California by hand


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 12, 2016)

It is kinda cool looking...But no room and no money kept me from thinking about it. If it was smaller I would have borrowed the money though.


----------

